# 2 ***** IN CAGE TRAP



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

My grandpa caught two ***** in a live trap. It was a tight fit. I dont know how they managed to fit in their


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Alot of **** run in "pairs", or more. lol, tell him congrats! That's the way to catch 'em! :wink:

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have seen that, but not accomplished it myself... CONGRATS!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats cool. Always nice to get a bonus. It doesnt just happen in cage traps either...... or with just *****.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

besides the trap, what do you think was the last thing that went through its mind?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm getting that fish first! Eat my fleas!!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

[/quote]

must have been newly weds.lol ask me how i know? because they are walking beside each other and not on different trails.lol


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

M*F,
What type of set is that? Some type of trench set?


----------

